

Sleep-deprived brains alternate between normal activity and ‘power failure’ - motoko
http://www.thinkgene.com/sleep-deprived-brains-alternate-between-normal-activity-and-power-failure/

======
rtra
Damn, I know this sensation so well... Anyone have any advice for someone who
keeps procrastinating about going to bed, even when exhausted?

~~~
ibsulon
I have that problem most when I am dreading the next morning. If someone is
engrossed in a problem, it will still be there when you wake up.

------
jraines
That just described my last week :\

